# Round 2 of smoking cheese this morning



## hardcookin (Oct 21, 2017)

I smoked the first batch of cheese 3 weeks ago.
39 degrees this morning and round 2 is on.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2017)

Looks good!
Our weather is starting to cool down just a little now.
Al


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks Al
Figured I would get some cheese smoked before the holidays.
Smoker temp has been hanging at 48 degrees this morning.


----------



## tropics (Oct 21, 2017)

HC Looks good the first should be ready now,I won;t be home till next weekend so no smoke for me
Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 21, 2017)

I need to get busy now with cool weather coming.


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks Richie, you have smoking withdrawal? Hopefully you get home and you can get caught up with your smoking.

Adam it looks the cold weather is coming. I should be good with cheese for awhile.


----------



## disco (Oct 27, 2017)

I need to do a batch! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 4, 2017)

35 degrees and round 3 of cheese.


----------



## griz400 (Nov 4, 2017)

Looks like a good batch started :cool:


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 4, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Looks like a good batch started :cool:


Thanks I am trying to get some cheese stock piled but. It doesn't seem to last long.


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 6, 2017)

I done another run today. My family is keeping me cleaned out.


----------

